# $26 bucks for a Walthers catalog shipped, are they nuts?



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

was just gonna sneak one on the credit card....then saw the total.......geez :smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## morrjr (Dec 20, 2012)

As you found out, nothing Walthers sells is cheap - items like their locomotives, rolling stock and buildings can be found much cheaper on Ebay or in some of the larger online train stores. For example, I was able to get the Walthers Pere Marquette E7 and associated Pere Marquette passenger cars from Ebay at 75% or less of the Walthers price.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Walthers has a on-line catalog at Walthers.com.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

You have to understand that Walthers is a manufacturer as well as a distributor. They have to sell at full retail to the public to protect their wholesalers otherwise they would be in competition with them and lose sales. Atlas does the same thing although their prices are somewhat more reasonable. In any case it's better for you to buy at a hobby shop if you can or pretty soon there won't be any hobby shops.
A printed catalog from Walthers is like the Bible of the train world. It has everything you can imagine in it and is full of all kinds of helpful tips and tricks along with railroad stories about different items. It's one of the best reference books I've ever seen and probably the best buy that Walthers has to offer. Use it to help decide what you want to buy for your RR and then shop around for the best price. It's really very helpful. Pete


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

JackC said:


> Walthers has a on-line catalog at Walthers.com.


yeh, but you can't set it on yer lap, flip thru it and sit in a comfy chair. I still prefer the world before these dadgum confangled chained to a chair make you go blind machines


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Remember the old days?

Everyone wanted to sell their wares GAVE you a catalog.

Remember the Sears catalogs? The big book?
Free!
In 1888, Richard Sears first used a printed mailer to advertise watches and jewelry. 
http://www.searsarchives.com/catalogs/history.htm

I remember the Sears catalog was like a bible for a lot of people. 

$25 bucks! Outrageous!
But a lot will pay it, that is why they offer it. :smokin:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey big Ed,
When I was a kid my grandparents bought a farm.
Before installing the indoor plumbing the Sears catalog from last year could be found in the two-holer out back.
Take it from me, those pages were slippery! 
Bob


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I buy my Walthers catalog every other year at my LHS. List price, but no shipping charges.
It really doesn't change all that much from year to year.
It's worth the money. As Pete said, it's the Bible, and will provide lots of cool ideas for your layout.


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

we no longer have a local hobby shop, and that is presenting a problem for me with this new project


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

We don't have one here either anymore. The computer mail order has put them out of business. However that was before the freight charges got so high. Now you pay a minimum of $6 -7 shipping for even the smallest item. Postage was $2 back a few years ago. Pete


----------



## Elwood P Dowd (Dec 8, 2013)

Just picked up a 2011 copy from my local hobby shop that was marked down to $8 plenty of stuff to look at and I cant imagine that much changes from year to year.


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

I've kept a old 1995 catalog simply because back in the day they provided pictures of just about everything' even the small detail parts.
many times wondered about the style or design of a part listed in the newer catalog that no longer provides pictures like the olden days.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

as stated above they do not change much form year to year.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-MODEL-TRAIN-WALTHERS-2012-CATALOG-/321285048570?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item4ace14c8fa


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

even better


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

Southern said:


> even better


never thought of that


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I always shop Walther's Bargain Barn for the deals. I'm patient and don't ever really need something right now.

Get on their mailing list as well and you'll get their monthly sales flyer.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Scott's right about the Bargain Barn email, I failed to mention it. 
I think all of the major manufacturers have on-line web sites.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There may be a big help to local brick and mortar stores
if, as it appears, on line catalog businesses will be required to
collect State sales taxes. It'll make things more expensive
for those who use them, but it will even out the competition.

Jacksonville has only 2 local hobby shops, having lost at least 2
that I know of in recent years. I don't count Hobby Lobby
tho. 

Don


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

our hobby lobby has pretty much nothing trainwise. they used to carry more, but have very little now. closest real hobby shop to to me is about 45 mins away


----------



## Elwood P Dowd (Dec 8, 2013)

Have you ever tried (http://www.dlhloco.com/) right in Springfield or if your up for a little drive Tom thumb hobbies (http://www.tomthumbhobbies.com/) is just about 2 miles off of interstate 70 on Wilson Rd on the west side of columbus.


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

yeh, the guy on mitchell has a nice little place, but has to order pretty much everything


----------



## oldhobbie reborn (Jan 15, 2014)

Just picked one up the hobby shop for 15.99


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

DT&I said:


> yeh, but you can't set it on yer lap, flip thru it and sit in a comfy chair


Sure you can! My ipad fits nicely on my lap in my comfy chair......


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Ain't nuffin gooder 'an a Walthers catalog in the throne room. Now that's good readin'.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

NOTE TO SELF: Don't ever ask to borrow Pete's Walthers Big Book....


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

Perhaps this should be in a separate thread, but will post it here as we are conversing about the topic. My nearest hobby shop with any kind of inventory is located 80 miles away in Three Lakes, Wi.( Which is a very small town). It is called the choo-choo store. They have an AMAZING inventory. I find that it is truly a blessing to have that type of brick and mortar store around, as you able to touch before you buy. I try to support them as much as I can, as I don't want them going out of business any time soon. When I need some things, I just keep a list going, and make the trip maybe once every other month. I feel that if I don't support the owners in their attempt to keep afloat, I will become part of the problem, and I don't want them closing.
Just MHO.
God Bless
Bob


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

I just paid the $25 (shipped) on ebay because I've never had one. Then I saw one for $16 at the train show I went to. I'm glad I have one now, though I probably won't get another one for several years. I agree. Short of a few adds, the content can't change that much. Did find a few things in there that I ended up getting.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Everything in their big book can be found on their web site. I will admit that balancing a monitor, keyboard and mouse while on the throne is a daunting task.
I'll also admit that I do like a catalog I can hold in my hands and read and not off a screen.
I've submitted requests several times now for their flyer but have yet to receive one, last one I have is about 2 years old.

But I' not going to pay for a catalog so I can buy something from that company.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

sstlaure said:


> NOTE TO SELF: Don't ever ask to borrow Pete's Walthers Big Book....


But only because pages will be missing......


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

JackC said:


> Everything in their big book can be found on their web site. I will admit that balancing a monitor, keyboard and mouse while on the throne is a daunting task.
> I'll also admit that I do like a catalog I can hold in my hands and read and not off a screen.
> I've submitted requests several times now for their flyer but have yet to receive one, last one I have is about 2 years old


Like I said, an ipad can go anywhere! No balancing required! Can even hold it in your hands! No more excuses! 

Oh, and to get the flyer, just buy something from walthers....you'll get it often after that.....


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah I just got their flyer in the box with some old HO Fords I bought from them.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes, they are nuts. 
I wouldn't pay anything over $5 bucks and then it would have to have a $5 coupon good for if you made a purchase. :smokin:

But, I guess for those who are thousands of miles away from a store it is worth it.

And for Pete it is priceless.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes, they are nuts. 
I wouldn't pay anything over $5 bucks and then it would have to have a $5 coupon good for if you made a purchase. :smokin:

But, I guess for those who are thousands of miles away from a store it is worth it.

And for Pete it is priceless.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Heard ya the first time,,


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

JackC said:


> Heard ya the first time,,


Yes the site went nutty then I couldn't do nothing on it log back in and try again got booted off.

Unless.........I won't say what I really think happened. :smokin:


----------

